# Whitney Houston ist gestorben !!!



## Mandalorianer (12 Feb. 2012)

US-Sängerin in Hotelzimmer in Beverly Hills gestorben
Whitney Houston ist tot



Schock vor den Grammys: Whitney Houston ist tot. Die Sängerin starb im Alter von nur 48 Jahren. Houston hatte lange mit Rauschgift- und Alkoholproblemen zu kämpfen, Freunde hatten sich schon lange Sorgen um die Sängerin gemacht. Doch die Todesumstände sind rätselhaft.




 ​

*Es ist 15.23* an diesem Samstagnachmittag in Beverly Hills als das Polizeidezernat einen Notruf erhält. Der Rettungsdienst wird sofort alarmiert, nur zwei Minuten später erreichen Sanitäter das Beverly Hilton Hotel und versuchen eine halbe Stunde lang Whitney Houston in ihrem Hotelzimmer im vierten Stock wiederzubeleben – vergeblich.

Whitney Houston ist um 15.55 Uhr in Beverly Hills bei Los Angeles gestorben. Millionen Fans und ihre Weggefährten sind geschockt.

Die Sängerin ist offenbar nicht durch ein Verbrechen gestorben. „Wir haben keinen Hinweis auf eine Straftat von außen. Wir untersuchen noch, aber offenkundige Hinweise auf Gewalteinwirkung gibt es nicht“, sagte Mark Rosen, Sprecher der Polizei in Beverly Hills am Samstag in dem Ort bei Los Angeles. Ob Drogen im Spiel gewesen seien, könne er nicht sagen. „Wir konnten im ersten Moment keine Hinweise finden, wir stehen aber noch ganz am Anfang unserer Untersuchung.“


*Wiederbelebungsversuche blieben erfolglos*
„Die herbeigerufenen Notärzte haben alles versucht, aber sie konnten nichts mehr tun“, sagte Rosen. „Frau Houston wurde um 15.55 Uhr für tot erklärt.“ Demnach starb die Sängerin kurz vor ein Uhr nachts deutscher Zeit.

Houston war Gast im Beverly Hilton, sagte Rosen. Jemand aus ihrem Umfeld habe den Notarzt gerufen. „Ich kann Ihnen nicht genau sagen, wer es war. Aber Freunde, Familie und Mitarbeiter sind anwesend und haben Frau Houston eindeutig identifiziert.“ Houston sei in ihrem eigenen Zimmer gefunden worden.

*Grammys werden in „erheblich geändertem“ Rahmen stattfinden*
Die Pop-Sängerin befand sich aufgrund der Grammy Awards im Hotel, die am Sonntag in Los Angeles verliehen werden sollen. Musikproduzent Jimmy Jam, sagte CNN unter Berufung auf die Veranstalter der Grammy Awards, dass die Veranstaltung nun in „erheblich geändertem“ Rahmen stattfinden wird.

Houston hatte an einer Party aus Anlass der wichtigsten Musikpreise der Welt teilnehmen wollen. Seit 1986 hat Houston sechs Grammys gewonnen.

*Wie kam Whitney Houston ums Leben?*
Schon kurz nach ihrem Tod entspinnen sich die ersten Gerüchte über die letzten Tage der Soul-Sängerin. Am vergangenen Donnerstag soll sie in Hollywood auf einer Grammy Party gewesen sein, berichtet das Promi-Portal „TMZ“. Dabei soll sie nicht besonders fit ausgesehen haben. Auf der Party griff Houston nach Angaben von „TMZ“ einmal zum Mikrofon und sang. Es sollte ihr letzter Auftritt gewesen sein.

*„TMZ“ will außerdem erfahren haben,* dass Houston noch in der Nacht vor ihrem Tod an der Bar des Beverly Hilton Hotels gefeiert haben soll. Whitneys Mutter, Cissy Houston, soll noch an diesem Abend mit Whitney telefoniert haben. Das Gespräch dauerte 25 bis 30 Minuten. Mit Whitney schien alles in Ordnung gewesen zu sein.

Houston machte auch wegen Rauschgiftkonsums Schlagzeilen
Nur Stunden vor ihrem Tod war noch spekuliert worden, ob die Talentshow „The X Factor“ ein neues Projekt für Houston sein könnte. Dort hätte die Sängerin künftig als Jury-Mitglied arbeiten können. Houston war ein Superstar von der Mitte der achtziger Jahre bis weit in die Neunziger hinein.

*Ihr Song „I Will Always Love You“ für den Soundtrack „Bodyguard“* wurde die Liebeshymne einer ganzen Generation und ist weltweit die meistverkaufte Single der Sängerin. Vor 21 Jahren hatte sie vor dem Super Bowl, dem Endspiel der Football-Meisterschaft, in Tampa in Florida die Nationalhymne mit so viel Gefühl gesungen, dass die Hymne zum ersten und bislang auch einzigen Mal in den Popcharts war.

Die Sängerin ließ sich von ihren familiären Wurzeln im Soul inspirieren, so von ihrer Mutter Cissy Houston sowie ihren Cousinen Dionne Warwick und Dee Dee Warwick. Aretha Franklin war ihre Patentante.

*Film über die Musikkarriere von Houston soll im August in die Kinos kommen*
Houston machte aber auch mit Rauschgift, Alkohol und einer turbulenten Ehe mit dem R&B-Sänger Bobby Brown Schlagzeilen. Immer wieder hatte sie Phasen, in der sie am Ende ihrer Kräfte schien. Im vergangenen Jahr hatte sie wieder einen Aufenthalt in einer Entzugsklinik.

Auch Stunden nach ihrem Tod meldete ihre eigene Website noch, Houston werde an einer der Grammy-Partys teilnehmen. Die ganze Hoffnung der Sängerin, und auch ihres Umfelds, schien aber auf „Sparkle“ zu liegen. Der Film, der auf der Musikkarriere der „Supremes“ basiert, soll im August in die Kinos kommen.

„Der größte Teufel, das bin ich. Entweder bin ich mein bester Freund oder mein ärgster Feind”, hatte Houston in einem Interview mit dem US-Sender ABC News vor zehn Jahren gesagt. Sie hinterlässt ihre 18-jährige Tochter Bobbie Kristina.

*
Liebe Whitney nun bist du bei den Engeln
Ruhe in Frieden

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Little_Lady (12 Feb. 2012)

2 Minuten das sollten unsere RWs mal schaffen.


----------



## Emilysmummie (12 Feb. 2012)

*ja, das war ein mächtiger Schock heut morgen, als ich es im Videotext las  eine (ehemals) große Stimme hat die Welt verlassen 

R.I.P Whitney*

http://web.de/magazine/unterhaltung...ngerin-whitney-houston-ist-tot.html#.A1000107


----------



## MetalFan (12 Feb. 2012)

R.i.P.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Feb. 2012)

*Danke für viele schöe Songs Die mir immer unvergesslich bleiben werden​*





und Gollum danke dafür("Liebe Whitney nun bist du bei den Engeln
Ruhe in Frieden")
du machst das immer so toll​


----------



## Stephan12 (12 Feb. 2012)

Ich war Heute Morgen total geschockt , als ich die Nachricht zum Tode von Whitney Houston im Fernseh sah , eine der Besten , Nein , DIE Beste Sängerin der Welt ist von uns gegangen


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden Whitney


----------



## Little_Lady (12 Feb. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> *Danke für viele schöe Songs Die mir immer unvergesslich bleiben werden​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nenn mir Einen in 3.2.1


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Feb. 2012)

Schade um eine einstmals schöne Frau und wunderbare Sängerin!


----------



## stepi (12 Feb. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Schade um eine einstmals schöne Frau und wunderbare Sängerin!



Man sollte Sie als schöne und begnadete Sängerin mit einer aussergewöhnlichen Stimmleistung in Erinnerung behalten, Bin immer noch geschockt, hab es in der "Tagesschau" gerade eben mit bekommen. 

R.I.P. Whitney Houston


----------



## Little_Lady (12 Feb. 2012)

leppy schrieb:


> Man sollte Sie als schöne und begnadete Sängerin mit einer aussergewöhnlichen Stimmleistung in Erinnerung behalten, Bin immer noch geschockt, hab es in der "Tagesschau" gerade eben mit bekommen.
> 
> R.I.P. Whitney Houston



eben?? solltest mal früher aufstehen auch am Sonntag.


----------



## matze36 (12 Feb. 2012)

*Es ist eine sehr gute Sängerin von uns gegangen sie wird unvergessen bleiben.*


----------



## neman64 (12 Feb. 2012)

Ich habes es heute Mittag bei den Nachrichtes gehört daß Whithney Housten gestorben ist, war zuerst sehr geschockt und bin dann in Tränen ausgebrochen. Du wirst uns sehr Fehlen

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## Sierra64 (12 Feb. 2012)

Hallo,
Wieder eine Sängerin Gestorben, die noch Singen konnte.


----------



## nexnis (12 Feb. 2012)

Ich habe eben im Radio ihren wohl letzten Auftritt gehört. Schrecklich, was Drogenkonsum aus einem Menschen machen kann. 

RIP, Whitney.


----------



## Little_Lady (12 Feb. 2012)

Sierra64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wieder eine Sängerin Gestorben, die noch Singen konnte.



naja leider falsch sie konnte leider nicht mehr singen...


----------



## stuftuf (12 Feb. 2012)

Eine der Größten ist von uns gegangen! Die Welt wird sie vermissen!!!!


----------



## tropical (12 Feb. 2012)

sehr traurig!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Feb. 2012)

Wer möchte kann ja mal auf diese Seite klicken dort habe ich eine Kerze für Whitney angezündet


W.HU - Eine Kerze anzünden​


----------



## Little_Lady (12 Feb. 2012)

Wer ist W.HU??


----------



## starwolf (12 Feb. 2012)

Whitney Houston ist tot.
Los Angeles (dpa) - Whitney Houston war Gänsehaut. Wenn sie sang, ins Mikrofon seufzte oder einfach nur die Liedzeilen hauchte, konnten ganze Stadien in Stille erstarren. Wenn sie losrockte, ob mit Pop-, Blues- oder Gospelsongs, konnten ganze Hallen zum Kochen gebracht werden. Und wenn sie mit ihren großen Augen von der Leinwand blickte, konnten Millionen Kinozuschauer ins Träumen geraten. Whitney Houston war ein Superstar, die Queen of Pop, eine Legende. Mit nur 48 Jahren ist sie jetzt gestorben.

Die Nachricht erschütterte die USA und die Musikfans weltweit am Samstagabend. Und obwohl Houston in den letzten zehn Jahren mehr mit Alkohol und Drogen als mit Musik und Filmen, mehr mit Entziehungskuren und Aussetzern als mit Hits und Balladen Schlagzeilen gemacht hatte, war die Nachricht ein Schock. Wohl keiner außerhalb ihres engsten Umfeldes hatte vermutet, dass die 48-Jährige in Lebensgefahr ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Nur Stunden vorher war noch über ein baldiges Comeback spekuliert worden.

Bei niemandem passte wohl die Formulierung besser, dass ihr die Musik in die Wiege gelegt wurde, als sie am 9. August 1963 in Newark bei New York geboren wurde. Ihre Mutter sang im Hintergrundchor von Elvis Presley, ihre Cousinen Dionne und Dee Dee Warwick wurden Soul-Stars. Und ihre Patentante ist eine gewisse Aretha Franklin. Schon mit 14 hatte die kleine Whitney eine erste Plattenaufnahme und sang später mit ihrer Mutter in Nachtclubs. Und sie arbeitete auch als Fotomodel und schaffte es auf Titelseiten, als schwarze Models noch eine bestaunte Kuriosität waren.

Ihr Debütalbum, das schlicht ihren Namen trug, schlug schon ein wie eine Bombe. Gleich drei Songs wurden Nummer-Eins-Hits und auch die Platte selbst kletterte an die Spitze der Charts. Das zweite Album, mit dem ebenso einfachen Titel «Whitney», enthielt Chartstürmer wie «I Wanna Dance With Somebody» oder die Ballade «Where Do Broken Hearts Go». Wem das nicht Gänsehaut genug war, bekam sie bei «One Moment in Time», dem offiziellen Lied der Olympischen Spiele 1988.

In den neunziger Jahren war Houston auch als Schauspielerin erfolgreich. Unvergessen ist die zierliche Sängerin in den Armen von Kevin Costner in «The Bodyguard». Mit dem Song «I Will Always Love You», der sich in den USA 14 Wochen auf Platz Eins hielt, schenkte sie nicht nur einer ganzen Generation ihre romantische Hymne. Das Lied wurde auch zum Schrecken von Karaokeabenden, weil der Song beweist, dass er nicht einfach zu singen ist. Da braucht man schon eine Ausnahmestimme. Eine Ausnahmestimme, mit der man sogar die US-Nationalhymne, wie 1991 beim Super Bowl, so singen kann, dass sie sofort danach zum ersten und einzigen Mal zum Charthit wird.

Doch Whitney Houston hatte bald Probleme. Alkohol, Rauschgift - und Bobby Brown. 1992, auf dem Höhepunkt ihres Ruhmes, heiratete sie den R&B-Sänger und beide haben ein Kind, die nun 18-jährige Bobbi Kristina. Doch die Ehe war nicht selten ein Skandal, Brown galt als der personifizierte schlechte Einfluss, der seine Frau schlug und betrog und bei dem immer wieder Drogen gefunden wurden. Nach 15 Jahren wurde die Ehe geschieden, doch von den Drogen kam Houston nicht weg.

Dabei war ihr immer wieder ein Comeback gelungen. «My Love Is Your Love» wurde 1998 ebenso zum Erfolg wie vier Jahre später «Just Whitney...». Und mit «I Look to You» gelang ihr im August 2009 sogar wieder ein Nummer-Eins-Album. Frisch und selbstbewusst lächelt sie vom Cover. Doch trotz des musikalischen Erfolgs bekam sie ihr Leben nicht in den Griff. Im Mai ging sie erneut in eine Entzugsklinik.

Trotz der Vorgeschichte war es für viele ein Schock, als die Todesnachricht kam. Vor dem Hotel, in dem ihre Leiche gefunden wurde, versammelten sich Fans und es erinnerte fast an den Tod Michael Jacksons vor fast drei Jahren, der nur ein paar Meilen entfernt in Los Angeles gestorben war. Rosen wurden für die Diva mit der Gänsehautstimme abgelegt und überall war die Liebesbotschaft nach ihrem vielleicht größten Song zu hören und zu lesen: «Whitney, we will allways love you!». (c) RNZ online


----------



## RAPthor (12 Feb. 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## congo64 (12 Feb. 2012)

bin zutiefst betroffen
mein Mitgefühl der Familie und vor allem ihrer Tochter
Ruhe in Frieden Whitney


----------



## iceman66 (13 Feb. 2012)

R:I Whitney Houston


----------



## Q (13 Feb. 2012)

tja. Ein grosses Leben mit einem tragischen Ende. Mein Mitgefühl insbesondere ihrer Tochter.... Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## schulac (13 Feb. 2012)

Die beste Sängerin


----------



## Hexenkaiser (13 Feb. 2012)

sie war toll


----------

